
Show HN: Hire-a-Cofounder - newman8r
https://founderpanel.com
======
newman8r
This was a quick project, but something I've been wanting to do for a while.
It's a slight twist on finding cofounders. I'm not sure how effective it will
be, but the idea of getting hired instead of immediately partnering on new
projects in interesting to me.

If you're cofounder material and open to new projects, please submit a listing
and let me know what you think.

------
alexcander
Google chrome says my connection is not private to your website

~~~
newman8r
I just got the warning on my browser too - thanks for the heads up, much
appreciated. Looks like I forgot to confirm my contact email at namecheap and
they temporarily changed the dns info. fixed.

